# Easy-On, Easy-Off, Only-One-Way-To-Do-It, Toddler Shoes



## LittleYellow (Jul 22, 2004)

One of my dd's is REALLY struggling with shoes right now. She can put on her sandals, but there are many ways that she can do the velcro straps. It seems that she wants to do them "just so" and can't do it, nor can she communicate how she wants them. She gets extremely mad if I offer to help.

I was thinking some Do-it-myself shoes might help her feel confident about her shoes.

Does anyone have some hot weather and cool weather suggestions?


----------



## *mama moose* (Oct 12, 2006)

have you tried some mary jane style shoes? my DD just got pedipeds that are mary jane style with velcro, theres really only one way to velcro them on, and they are closed toe so we can just add socks in the fall/winter to make them warmer shoes (she wears them w/o socks right now since its so hot.)

HTH!


----------



## starry_mama (May 26, 2006)

crocs! I love crocs. If your child pees on them or gets them dirty, you can wash them easily. They are easy on/easy off, and they are cool enough for summer, but not open toe, therefore no stubbed toes. Best toddler shoes ever.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My 19 mo. old can do the velcro on Pedipeds and can slip on Robeez or Joshoes. He can also put on everyone else's shoes, but they don't fit right.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

see kai run! they are awesome.


----------



## LittleYellow (Jul 22, 2004)

So I looked at the See Kai Run shoes and I see ones with the strap that threads through and velcros over and ones with a zipper - both of these would make dd mad because there are multiple ways to put the velcro and multiple positions for the zipper. Are there any other See Kai Runs in particular that I'm missing.

Unfortunately the Pedipeds only go to size 7 and shes just about to move into an 8.

I've been thinking about the crocs - just wondering what else is out there too before I try.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Just got DD some Crocs and she really likes them. Plus you can get those cute little buttons to personalize them... we got her ladybugs.


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

I was resistent to the whole crocs thing, but we got some for my ds and I'm converted. Best toddler shoes ever. Flexible, easy on, easy off, easy to clean, and different enough looking that ds gets them on the right feet the first time 95% of the time.


----------



## LittleYellow (Jul 22, 2004)

We went out this afternoon to try some crocs. DD just moved into size 8s so the 8/9s are too big and the 6/7s are too small.









DD so wanted to get some shoes - but nothing worked.

Any other suggestions - there has to be something!!!!


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

Try the "mock crocs". I think they are sized a little differently. And my DD wears a 9 in mocs, which are a little big, but it doesn't seem to slow her down any!


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LittleYellow* 























We went out this afternoon to try some crocs. DD just moved into size 8s so the 8/9s are too big and the 6/7s are too small.









DD so wanted to get some shoes - but nothing worked.

Any other suggestions - there has to be something!!!!

We have some fake Crocs Athens flip flops that we got at TCP at the end of the season. But I would think you could find the real thing. Anyway my son (2.5) has no problem wearing a size too big, on his bike, on his razor scooter, running, tree climbing (although I consider that unsafe).


----------



## SPOpa (Jan 27, 2006)

Another vote for Crocs.


----------



## AndrewsMother (Jul 30, 2007)

Robeez are easy for toddlers to put on and take off feet.


----------

